# Petition: Mike Bobbitt for DG Shared Services Canada



## Kirkhill (14 Jun 2015)

Good news:

DND has got a great package of data available, nicely presented and up to date, on all its activities.  As a citizen I have rarely felt better informed about the workings and intents of DND and HMG.

Bad news:

I can't get access to it because the ruddy sites are down more than they are up.

Mike does a much better job of maintaining this operation on a shoe-string budget and he couldn't do worse than Shared Services Canada.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2015)

I vote yes


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Jun 2015)

I second that and give him a staff with a souped up Taser in it to zap anyone that opposes him


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2015)

Hahah I was on the fence until the taser... I accept!


----------



## RedcapCrusader (17 Jun 2015)

Really funny that this conversation came up because I was just ranting about this a couple days ago.

I was attempting to get contact information to get a hold of stuff for my taxes and every second click on the CRA website I was getting a "Error 404 - Page Not Found" or other "Service Request Timed Out" type error. Tried to create a Service Canada account... same story.

Awful, awful I say.


----------



## dimsum (17 Jun 2015)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Really funny that this conversation came up because I was just ranting about this a couple days ago.
> 
> I was attempting to get contact information to get a hold of stuff for my taxes and every second click on the CRA website I was getting a "Error 404 - Page Not Found" or other "Service Request Timed Out" type error. Tried to create a Service Canada account... same story.
> 
> Awful, awful I say.



I hate CRA with an unusual passion.


----------



## Old and Tired (17 Jun 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I second that and give him a staff with a souped up Taser in it to zap anyone that opposes him



And a crowd of Dark Hooded Henchmen, a'la Wraith Riders, wielding them to great effect to GIF's that speak out of turn for no reason.  ;D


----------



## Yrys (30 Jun 2015)

To help Mike toward that goal, go rated 

Military Quotes (you have to be 12+)
as ''We have not received enough ratings to display an average for the 
current version of this application.''



or

Military Terms & Acronyms (you have to be 12+)

Military History (you have to be 9+)

• Browse military events from this date in history.
• Scroll through over 1,200 entries detailing significant battles, key dates and military anniversaries.
• Search by date or keyword to find specific events.
• Swipe forwards or backwards through daily events

Battle Procedure Aide Memoire (you have to be 12+)

ZZZZ - Go back to sleep

West Nova Scotia Regiment (you have to be 4+)


... and you can do that while waiting for a doctor appointment  !


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jun 2015)

Not sure this thread is still applicable after yesterday's showing. 

Good news though, in chasing down the ghosts in the machine I did tune up a few other things so we are doing "better" now than we were. For example, viewing the site on a mobile device should look a little better now.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Jun 2015)

Well it took my Department a year to get a online application form and guide up onto a website, so you have them beat by about 364 days


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2015)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Not sure this thread is still applicable after yesterday's showing.
> 
> Good news though, in chasing down the ghosts in the machine I did tune up a few other things so we are doing "better" now than we were. For example, viewing the site on a mobile device should look a little better now.



Oooooo, I like it! And it works nicely on my Android. Now if I could shut off that Tapatalk offer every time I sign on...............


----------



## Yrys (30 Jun 2015)

Still waiting for an appré ciation on Battle Procedure Aide Memoire ...


----------



## Navy_Pete (30 Jun 2015)

Funny story, with the new email addresses I now have an O' in my actual @forces address with the first/last name format.  Also funny; most govt online forms (including the online IT help desk assyst site), the GC 2.0 logins and a host of other government sites where I need to include a valid email to get work done won't accept the apostrophe as a legal character in email addresses... My personal recent favourite was being unable to do the streamlined online outroutine from the NCR without calling the help line because it wouldn't accept my email address, and there is no version left anymore without the apostrophe. :facepalm:

THANKS OBAMA!

Mike Bobbitt for DG! >


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jun 2015)

In all seriousness, when I need to find info on *x*, where *x* has anything to do with the military, I come here first.  Most of the time, I find what I'm looking for.  Sorry Bono Vox.

The site is well laid out, the URL formats don't change...or "improve" every few months, and in short, it's a great place to do "business".


----------



## kratz (1 Jul 2015)

The blood red font on red and black background is new......


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Jul 2015)

kratz said:
			
		

> The blood red font on red and black background is new......



We're Dooomed!!! Doomed I tell you!


----------



## dapaterson (1 Jul 2015)

...and it appeared as I'm watching old Simpsons Hallowe'en specials on YouTube.  Coincidence?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2015)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Funny story, with the new email addresses I now have an O' in my actual @forces address with the first/last name format.  Also funny; most govt online forms (including the online IT help desk assyst site), the GC 2.0 logins and a host of other government sites where I need to include a valid email to get work done won't accept the apostrophe as a legal character in email addresses... My personal recent favourite was being unable to do the streamlined online outroutine from the NCR without calling the help line because it wouldn't accept my email address, and there is no version left anymore without the apostrophe. :facepalm:
> 
> THANKS OBAMA!
> 
> Mike Bobbitt for DG! >



Therefore, through this deduction, we can safely state that OBAMA is NOT IRISH.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Jul 2015)

You mean good O'l O'Bama.  ;D

That was too easy. But I fully support Mike for DG.

signed: Mactrudel (Aren't we all Irish on canada Day?)


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Jul 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You mean good O'l O'Bama.  ;D
> 
> That was too easy. But I fully support Mike for DG.
> 
> signed: Mactrudel _(Aren't we all Irish on Canada Day?)_




Nope! Sir John A and I remain whisky suppin' Scots!  :cdnsalute: :cheers:


----------



## Yrys (1 Jul 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You mean good O'l O'Bama.  ;D
> 
> signed: Mactrudel (Aren't we all Irish on canada Day?)



 ;D

... and here I thought we were all French on Canada Day   !


----------



## GAP (1 Jul 2015)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> ... and here I thought we were all French on Canada Day   !



 Nawh,,,,that's the day before..... ;D


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Jul 2015)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> ... and here I thought we were all French on Canada Day   !



It's OK Yrys.   You don't have to be conflicted.  Even Champlain's buddy who owned those fields outside the Citadel, Abraham Martin, even he was occasionally Scots.  

Abraham Martin dit l'Ecossais.

Here's a Slainte and a Salut.  It never hurts to have another tipple.


----------

